# My new favorite Wax sealer.



## jskirk (Jul 29, 2011)

I picked this one up recently, although the pictures do not show the true color, it is a Greenish blue, but more green Quart Dillon from Fairmont IN.  This looks good with my Blue HR  Thanks for any info on this co. and is this of any value?   Jay


----------



## jskirk (Jul 29, 2011)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Jul 29, 2011)

bottom


----------



## jskirk (Jul 29, 2011)

one more


----------



## coreya (Jul 30, 2011)

#790 in the red book 15-20 in aqua which yours looks to be.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 30, 2011)

Really nice looking jar, Jay!


----------



## jskirk (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Coreya, but I Guess I am confused as to what is Aqua, is it Blue green or more blue than green or are there different shades of aqua, the lightining jar in ths pic I thought was Aqua which is all blue and the dillon jar is more of a blue green or teal type color.


----------



## jskirk (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2011)

> I Guess I am confused as to what is Aqua, is it Blue green or more blue than green or are there different shades of aqua,


 
 Hey Jay,

 I think "aqua" covers a lot of color ground. I found an icy blue crowntop beer today, that I'm sure some folks would call "aqua."


----------



## coreya (Jul 30, 2011)

Great color chart Surface, as to Jskirk's question "what is aqua" the color chart gives you some idea of the range of shades thats called aqua. In my opinion if it has a mix of shades of blue and green ie greenish blue, blueish green (lol) or anything in between, its aqua. Now that thats been made clear as mud thats still a nice jar!


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> #790 in the red book 15-20 in aqua which yours looks to be.


 to lazy to look it up myself... is that value quote with or without the lid?


----------



## coreya (Jul 30, 2011)

that would be without the lid as *normally* there is no specific lid with a wax sealer.


----------



## jskirk (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.hoosierjar.com/colorguide.html   I thought this was a really good description of colors I found while searching around.  Jay


----------

